# Need help identifying my prewar skip tooth bicycle....



## 59Landy (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello all, im new to the forum. Im hoping someone here can help me identify my bike. Here is what. I know so far:
1. Head tube badge was removed in order to place a tin license tab (which is dated 1938); the badge holes are horizontal not vertical
2. Its a skip tooth
3. Wheels measure 26" from outer edge to edge
4. It has a New departure model C rear hub and ND front hub (this is the only thing i have been able to date so far which seems to be from 1927-1933?
5. It has a "camelback" frame style
6. Its has the same style frame, ridged / skirt style fenders, and goosneck as some of the bikes if the teens and 20's that seem to be shared by several bike companies..
7. It has what i call a "double spring" style seat (meaning it has two sets of springs under the rear of the seat
8. Im not sure if everything is original, but whats not, is Its had some crude weld or brass/ solder work on both sides of the forks towards the top
9. It had "axle through" style front forks
10. It has a "pressed style rear dropout" meaning there are seams that make the rearcdropouts look like they are added not parts of the frame; it also had spots for adjustment screws on the rear dropouts...
11. The tires are "united states" "original chain link pattern"
12. Last, there is a wierd round little cyclinder that sticks off the bottom of the crank tube; i have no idea what it is...
I will attach the photos that i think will be of most help. Any or all help is appreciated!!!


----------



## 59Landy (Jan 11, 2015)

More pics...


----------



## 59Landy (Jan 11, 2015)

More pictures...


----------



## 59Landy (Jan 11, 2015)

Last batch of pictures...


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 12, 2015)

The bike is cool, lets see the Rover!


----------



## 59Landy (Jan 12, 2015)

pedal4416 said:


> The bike is cool, lets see the Rover!




Rover?? what do you mean?

--Shawn


----------



## 59Landy (Jan 12, 2015)

help me out with the bike first !! then i show the Land Rover


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll bet $1 it's a Snyder.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 13, 2015)

Shawn,
If anyone has an idea, they will respond. I'd say that no one who has seen it yet knows, but they will. Someone will recognize the chainring.
I would guess that the rack was either intended for a newspaper carrier or a courier of some type. The vertical bars and the ones across the bottom on both sides would keep canvas saddle-type bags from getting into the spokes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 13, 2015)

pic of the serial?


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 13, 2015)

Aren't you selling this bike for $275?  Up in NorCal area?  Thought I saw the CL ad.


----------



## 59Landy (Jan 13, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> Aren't you selling this bike for $275?  Up in NorCal area?  Thought I saw the CL ad.




Thanks so much for the inf so far guys. Interesting thought about the rack. As for the seriel number, i cannot find one. May be covered by really old paint or im looking in the wrong place??
I did have it listed for sale, but have pulled the ad because i want to know what it is first. Im too curious to sell it right now 

Thanks again all.

--Shawn


----------

